# Blacking out my Cruze.



## Cvarg (Nov 26, 2011)

I am working on Blacking out my Cruze. My next thing to get is actual rims since mine did not come with them, I just have hub caps on there for now but they look pretty nice. 

So far I've got:
-35% tint on all the windows
-Tail Lights tinted
-Vinyl on the bowtie emblems
-Black "rims" haha

Does anyone know where else to get chrome upper window trim besides for that korean auto website, don't wanna dish out over $90 for 4-6 pieces that just 3M glue over the top.

Let me know what you think! Or what else I should do.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

#1, were the smoked tails custom or did a tint company cut them/install them?

#2, what rims are those (Include Details)?


----------



## Cvarg (Nov 26, 2011)

Umbra window tinting out here in Chicago cut/installed them along with the tint. 

As for the wheels those are just wheel covers from Autozone but I thought they would be a good replacement but they are AutoSmart/16 in. ice black chrome wheel covers.
I like them because if you're not looking at them from an angle you don't even notice they are just wheel covers.


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

To further the blacked-out look, get in touch with Klearz on the forums or on his site ..: Klearz : Chevrolet :..

You can get a nice set of tinted side markers with some amber LED bulbs. Search for some threads and you'll see many members are very happy with the finished look.


----------



## crashrider (Dec 7, 2010)

like where this is headed.

Not a fan of the windows though. Could have gone darker. I've got 5% on mine. Also, i did the same thing with the emblems, but with matte vinyl and i think it makes it look a bit more classy than gloss vinyl.

Where did you get your tail lights tinted? 

I am also interested in blacking out the chrome bezels under the windows on the door panels...


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

crashrider said:


> like where this is headed.
> 
> Not a fan of the windows though. Could have gone darker. I've got 5% on mine. Also, i did the same thing with the emblems, but with matte vinyl and i think it makes it look a bit more classy than gloss vinyl.
> 
> ...


I think that for a black car, the gloss bowtie would look better. As for other colors[especially silver], a matte bowtie is the choice to go.

Otherwise you get a contrast of finishes with a single color and it can start to look tacky fast.


----------



## SiK GambleR (Jan 24, 2012)

looking very nice! where you get the black bowties/vinyl?


----------



## Cvarg (Nov 26, 2011)

I actually got them off of Ebay for like $8 they are really easy to put on, just make sure the emblem is really clean. 

Start by placing it over the center and laying it down from the center to the outside of the emblem. Even if you mess up you can lift it up until you get a nice smooth finish and then take an exacto knife or other small blade and cut the extra vinyl off and you're good to go.


----------



## KrissKross (Nov 29, 2010)

Are the window tints and the taillight tints the same %

Try adding a light/medium film over your headlights and maybe smoking out the headlights for the blackout look.
I'm also in the process of doing a blackout for my Cruze


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Kriss, you thinking of blacking out any chrome pieces on the body and grille? im thinking of this, not a big fan of chrome anyways...


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> Kriss, you thinking of blacking out any chrome pieces on the body and grille? im thinking of this, not a big fan of chrome anyways...


I remember seeing a cruze with the grille chrome blacked out[except for the outline of the bowtie] and It looked pretty amazing.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Yeah, thats the exact cruze i saw and i really liked it. I might be removingnmy fog lights and just keeping the holes opened orget some mesh. Give my engine some more air flow since i hardly use my fogs. Gunna re position my front license plate also......throw it off to the side a bit. By the summer i pll have mostly everything done! 





Smurfenstein said:


> I remember seeing a cruze with the grille chrome blacked out[except for the outline of the bowtie] and It looked pretty amazing.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> Yeah, thats the exact cruze i saw and i really liked it. I might be removingnmy fog lights and just keeping the holes opened orget some mesh. Give my engine some more air flow since i hardly use my fogs. Gunna re position my front license plate also......throw it off to the side a bit. By the summer i pll have mostly everything done!


I'd say cover your driver's side fog with your license plate, then keep the passenger side fog open so you get the air flow to the intake depending on whether you went full or short ram. If you went SR, I'd say keep the plastic housings for the fog light in, then clip on a tube to the hole[where the actual light resides] and have it run near your intake. Then simply put a mesh over the hole to help stop dirt and debris from getting a free ride into your engine.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

That was exactly the route i was going haha, when the weather gets hotter here in toronto, im going to be taking off my front bumper complete and moving everything around. Im running SRI so ill be coming up with a air vent to my engine bay! thanks bro


----------

